

Win a free year of video hosting - podman
http://resolutions.sproutvideo.com

======
podman
Just to be clear, the prizes are account credit for 12, 6, and 3 months of the
Tree Plan on SproutVideo. So, you'd get $600, $300, or $150 worth of account
credit, respectively, if you were to win. Overages still apply. I had this in
the title originally but it looks like the moderators edited it out.

